# TX650 V2 - Lüfter läuft permanent unter Volllast



## HCT (11. Februar 2012)

*TX650 V2 - Lüfter läuft permanent unter Volllast*

Moin,

habe gerade das Forum hier entdeckt und wollte dann einfach schonmal vorab reinhorchen, ob das Problem bekannt ist. Google hat mich zumindest auf ein paar wenige Einträge verwiesen, die ein ähnliches Problem schildern. Das hier ist es nicht, meins ist permanent laut. Was das Problem ist, steht ja bereits im Titel, das Ding plärrt permanent unter Volllast, egal ob der Raum 16 °C oder 23 °C hat und egal ob er frisch gestartet im Leerlauf läuft oder ich Prime95 und Furmark parrallel laufen lasse. Und das ist (für mich) unerträglich laut.

Problem bekannt? Oder bedauerlicher Einzelfall? Bekomme ich im Falle eines RMAs mein Netzteil mit getauschter Lüftersteuerung oder ein anderes Gerät (darf auch gern ein AX sein  )?


Gruß aus dem Süden der Republik,

HCT


----------



## HCT (8. März 2012)

*AW: TX650 V2 - Lüfter läuft permanent unter Volllast*

Ich beantworte mir meine Frage mal selber: Ich bekomme ein neues Gerät. Bzw. habe es bekommen. Hat einen Moment gedauert (ca. 15 Tage), aber letztendlich hat es geklappt. Wird dann kommende Woche den Chinaböller im PC meines Bruders ersetzen.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: TX650 V2 - Lüfter läuft permanent unter Volllast*

Alles klar - sorry für die fehlende Supportantwort, bei dringenden Anfragen hier der Guide für 48h Support Antwort:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html


----------



## Bubu82 (26. November 2012)

*AW: TX650 V2 - Lüfter läuft permanent unter Volllast*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Alles klar - sorry für die fehlende Supportantwort, bei dringenden Anfragen hier der Guide für 48h Support Antwort:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html


 
Ich hab dir mal eine Frage als pn geschickt. Denke Postfach ist voll


----------

